# The Kings turned attention toward Memphis' Bonzi Wells.



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

www.sacbee.com



> The Kings have been addressing the possibility that Mobley, the league's third-most accurate three-point shooter at 43.9 percent, could leave. Sacramento has had conversations with the Memphis Grizzlies and their talented swingman Bonzi Wells.
> 
> The Grizzlies have put Wells, who battled with new coach Mike Fratello at the end of last season, on the market. Wells, who will turn 29 on Sept. 20, has one season left on his contract at $8 million and would be capable of providing the Kings with scoring and toughness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

i like wells but i dont think that we should go after him, we already have 2 young talented guys at the 2 spot in martin and garcia. We have 2 jobs to get done this offseason and thats
1.sign or trade for a pf like stromile swift (we just need one more talented big man)
2.re-sign evans
3. there is no 3 but i just hope that we sign barnes


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Of course, Bonzi had been called a headcase, but I think it could work. We have seen the Kings make players with past behavior problems work before (C-Webb, J-Will) because the chemistry is good, and the system benefits everyone. Not to mention that if it didn't work, it would only be for the one season Wells has left on his contract, and he could even be dealt as an expiring contract. 

Bonzi is at his best when he plays closer to the hoop instead of chucking threes. We have enough perimeter shooting already. If he would play to his strengths it could be a good fit. I would probably rather resign Evans, but there was some talk about him wanting the full MLE, which is too much for a guy who only produced for one season.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I dont think we should be talking about our back court problems until we find a decent big man...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

If we could trade one of the 3 guys we got in the CWebb trade for Bonzi, I'd do it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Of course, Bonzi had been called a headcase, but I think it could work.


Famous last words.

Of course, feed us guys like Skinner, Kenny Thomas and Ostertag, and we'll give you all the Bonzi you can handle.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Famous last words.
> 
> Of course, feed us guys like Skinner, Kenny Thomas and Ostertag, and we'll give you all the Bonzi you can handle.


Headcase is an understatement. Guy is just a cancer.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Rawse, you may be right, but, from a Kings prospective, players who are regarded as having bad attitudes on other teams never seem to cause problems here. We get out lockerroom problems courtesy of guys like Tony Massenberg and Keon Clark.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think Bonzi would be a good fit. He's athletic, he can run, even though he maybe a head case, adelman should set him straight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Rawse, you may be right, but, from a Kings prospective, players who are regarded as having bad attitudes on other teams never seem to cause problems here. We get out lockerroom problems courtesy of guys like Tony Massenberg and Keon Clark.


Keon Clark...the biggest headcase of all. Does anyone know where he is now? Even his agent? :laugh:

No, I agree, I was happy when Memphis got Wells, too. After all, we'd turned Jason Williams around at the moment, and Bonzi was a model citizen the 6-8 months he was here. And he did some great things for us in 2003-04.

I say if the Kings think they can rehabilitate him, more power to them. I just want some big guys who can board, defend and block shots.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Wells could get his act together in SAC but I don't see why a player like him would be a need at the moment.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Bozni would be a great fit . I remember when he was in Portland he played his best games against the Kings .


----------

